# Anyone taking/taken Clomid with side effects? Please read, I need some help.



## ClaireLR

As you can see from my ticker I'm on day 29 of a 30 day cycle. Been taking Clomid 50mg this month on days 2-6 and didn't at the time really have any side effects with them. 

Anyway, yesterday I had stomach ache on and off all day, nothing to bad. Then last night I started getting these waves of pain across my left side and gurgling, which really really hurt. OH was away for the weekend fishing, and it got so bad that in the end I had to call my dad to come to my house. I thought I was going to pass out from the pain. It was like someone was squeezing my insides in a vice. When dad arrived he took one look at me and said he was taking me to hospital. Once I was there they did a PR examination (not very nice) and took some X-rays of my tummy and chest. I did tell the doctor that we were TTC and was on Clomid but she didn't really take a lot of notice and I was in to much pain to try and get my point across about the Clomid possibly causing these symptoms. I asked her if a scan would harm a baby if there is one there, she said no, if it's to early to pick upon a preg test then it's to early to do any harm to a baby. 

I've kind of gone off on a tangent here. I was allowed home at midnight as the scan hadn't shown anything. The doctor said it could possibly have been a ovarian cyst which had burst, and the pain was the fluid being reabsorbed into the body. However, today I still have the most excrucating lower back and lower abdomen pain. It kind of feels like it could be a Kidney infection. My urine sample last night in A&E was really really dark - so much so that when I first looked at it I thought it was full of blood - but the nurse said this was not so. I feel like I need to pee and open my bowels (sorry TMI) almost constantly but when I try nothing's happening.

My point is I don't know what to do. Could the Clomid have caused this? I'm due to start it again next week if AF shows up on Monday and I just don't know what to think. I'm not sure whether to go back to A&E or wait a few days. I've read that a potential side effect can be endometriosis and enlarged ovaries - could this possible be what I'm experiencing? If this was going to happen then wouldn't it hve happened sooner after taking the tablets than this? 

If anyone has any advice or has been through similar I'd be really grateful to know what you think, I just don't know what, if anything, to do.


----------



## babymaybe

Hi Claire

Sorry to hear what you're going through at the moment. Were you prescribed Clomid through a Fertility Unit as the one I'm under gives a number to call and also an emergency mid wife number for out of hours. Sounds like you need to rule out that your symptoms are being caused by the Clomid.

I haven't started to take my Clomid yet so can't help with personal experience of the side effects but I hope you feel better soon

xx


----------



## Pippin

Can't offer advice hon but I'm thinking of you. Could it be a bad UTI? Never heard of anyone experiencing this on clomid. :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

I'm only on day 19 so I can't really help, but I hope you feel better soon and figure out what's causing the pain. FX...


----------



## ClaireLR

Thanks girls. I don't have a number for anyone, my GP prescribed me the Clomid. I'm just calling NHS direct now to see what they say.


----------



## jen35

Hi claire, I've recently started taking clomid again and around ovulation time I get some discomfort and pain in my lower abdomen. Nothing as severe as you're describing so I would get it checked out hun. Let us know how your getting on.


----------



## hollee

Hi

i took 50mg of clomid for 3 months, on the last month i had really bad abdomen pain, id never felt anything like it in my life, its was a constant pain & felt like someone was stamping on my stomach every few seconds. i really thought i would pass out too it lasted all night into the next day, a day later AF arrived im not sure if its the same thing but i know how scary it feels.
were the nhs able to help?
:hugs:

hope your ok


----------



## latestarter

Hi,

I did a couple of rounds of clomid and NEVER experienced anything close to what you have described. If you are still in pain today, I'd go back to the clinic and get checked out again. I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## ClaireLR

Well I was referred from NHS direct to the doctors on call, saw a lovely doctor who examined me and did a urine test which showed protein and blood in my urine. He also thinks I may be suffering from hyperstimulated ovaries, he reckons that this isn't dangerous and that it's just a choice between putting up with the pain or coming off the Clomid (sounds like he fobbed me off with the way I've just written that, he was really nice and took a lot of time with me). 

He's told me to continue testing as I told him I'd been feeling sick for the past few days and he said he didn't want to prescribe me what could possibly be the wrong antibiotics for the urine infection, I have to go to my GP on Monday to take a fresh urine sample so that it can be tested and the correct antibiotics prescribed. Until then I'm drinking lots of water and cranberry juice and taking Paracetamol. It still hurts a lot but I don't feel as worried as before. 

Does anyone know anything about hyperstimulated ovaries, is it dangerous? He said not but I'm sure I've read about people who've had to come off Clomid because of it? I'm off to Google but if anyone knows anything about it I'd be really grateful for any advice.


----------



## Farie

Hey darling, I had similar symptoms on my last month of clomid - what dose are you on?

It sounds a little like you have an UTI coupled with the side effects :hugs:

Try to get an appt with your Dr and discuss the clomid - you could lower the dose, come off all together or keep it the same and have a u\s to monitor you.

:hug: feel better soon honey


----------



## ClaireLR

Well I've read up on OHSS and it can sometimes indicate (but not always) early pregnancy so I'm keeping my fingers crossed for that one, if I did have BFP then the pain would all be worth it! I'm just trying to find out if I'm likely to still be able to continue with my Clomid or not but can't find anything at the moment :( anyone know? I hope so otherwise I'm not sure what the next step would be. 

Still in a lot of pain today but not quite as much, my left side of abdomen still really aches and is very uncomfortable. Not sure whether to go to work tomorrow or stay at home and put my feet up, I'm going to try and get an early appointment at my GP tomorrow morning and see what she says.


----------



## auntyant

Dear Claire,

My niece just recently was in Clomid. She came down with the same symptoms, excruciating pain in her back and sides, etc. She went into kidney failure. Please stress to the doctors to check your kidneys. It's imperative. Good luck. Let us know how it turns out.

P.s. one of the side effects is excess water and it effects the way the kidneys process, thus causing kidney failure.


----------

